# Water Pump - 32bhds



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Does anyone know where exactly the water pump is located in a Sydney 32BHDS? When i turn it on it sounds like it is coming from the front bedroom area, but i havent really been able to locate it. I also noted that the holding tank is in the same area that i hear the pump noise..


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

enter the front bedroom and it will be under the step on the left. You may need to grab the carpet and pull up...


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> enter the front bedroom and it will be under the step on the left. You may need to grab the carpet and pull up...


i could hear it there, but didnt know if it was a sealed compartment.

thanks.


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

1jeep said:


> enter the front bedroom and it will be under the step on the left. You may need to grab the carpet and pull up...


i could hear it there, but didnt know if it was a sealed compartment.

thanks.
[/quote]

Wow...good to know I was wondering the same thing...it begs the question though how did Sayonara know where it was? Do you pull stuff apart in your camper just to see how it works too?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Tom W. said:


> Wow...good to know I was wondering the same thing...it begs the question though how did Sayonara know where it was? Do you pull stuff apart in your camper just to see how it works too?


My dealer spent about an hour and a half going through everything about the trailer and where everything was. Plus, you can hear it when its running. And, yes, i tear things apart too.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> Wow...good to know I was wondering the same thing...it begs the question though how did Sayonara know where it was? Do you pull stuff apart in your camper just to see how it works too?


My dealer spent about an hour and a half going through everything about the trailer and where everything was. Plus, you can hear it when its running. And, yes, i tear things apart too.








[/quote]

Is there any better way to learn? It's also hands on for me!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> Wow...good to know I was wondering the same thing...it begs the question though how did Sayonara know where it was? Do you pull stuff apart in your camper just to see how it works too?


My dealer spent about an hour and a half going through everything about the trailer and where everything was. Plus, you can hear it when its running. And, yes, i tear things apart too.








[/quote]

Is there any better way to learn? It's also hands on for me!!
[/quote]
Or more fun ??


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Wow...good to know I was wondering the same thing...it begs the question though how did Sayonara know where it was? Do you pull stuff apart in your camper just to see how it works too?


My dealer spent about an hour and a half going through everything about the trailer and where everything was. Plus, you can hear it when its running. And, yes, i tear things apart too.








[/quote]
Wish my dealer spent that much time with us...but I never asked either I assumed it was somehow installed in the underbelly. In hindsight that would not have made much sense to place it there. I went to where we store our camper today and tried to pull up on the carpeting with bare hands and could not get it to budge. Next week I'll have it in my driveway checking everything out and will give it a more determined effort then. Did you have to use tools to pull up the carpet?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Wow...good to know I was wondering the same thing...it begs the question though how did Sayonara know where it was? Do you pull stuff apart in your camper just to see how it works too?


My dealer spent about an hour and a half going through everything about the trailer and where everything was. Plus, you can hear it when its running. And, yes, i tear things apart too.








[/quote]

Appears someone added a by-pass kit as well, so getting the anti-freeze in is a lo easier.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wow...good to know I was wondering the same thing...it begs the question though how did Sayonara know where it was? Do you pull stuff apart in your camper just to see how it works too?


My dealer spent about an hour and a half going through everything about the trailer and where everything was. Plus, you can hear it when its running. And, yes, i tear things apart too.








[/quote]

Appears someone added a by-pass kit as well, so getting the anti-freeze in is a lo easier.
[/quote]
Yes-sir. one of last years mods.


----------

